# Royce Gracie



## 7starmantis (Jan 17, 2006)

How about that FightNight Live last night? Some ok fights, I think everyone ended first round except the main event. But beyond that the announcement got me excited.

In may we will see Matt Hughes fight Royce Gracie! That should be an interesting fight, I'm really looking forward to it!

Comments? Predictions?

7sm


----------



## Marginal (Jan 17, 2006)

Depends of if it gets wierd Gracie(tm) stiputations. 

Or if they run an honest match. Either way, I'd think that Matt has the better chance of winning.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 17, 2006)

They'll have to follow the Nevada Sports commision regulations for the event to be sanctioned.  Japanese events can get away with things that American ones can't.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 17, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Depends of if it gets wierd Gracie(tm) stiputations.
> 
> Or if they run an honest match. Either way, I'd think that Matt has the better chance of winning.



From what I understand it will be held under normal UFC rules.  Three rounds, five minutes...but I think they are fighting at 175.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 17, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Depends of if it gets wierd Gracie(tm) stiputations.
> 
> Or if they run an honest match. Either way, I'd think that Matt has the better chance of winning.



Normal UFC rules. Why do you think Matt has the advantage? 

7sm


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 17, 2006)

it is like the Jiu jitsu inventors Vs. the Jiu jitsu prodigy

isnt Royce a lot older though?
- both have rich families, so it isnt for the money. I hope to see a grapple-fest here.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd think that Matt has the better chance of winning  as he may be better rounded in other arts.
Gracie would  lock into the mount and do nothing till his opponnt did something stupid 
 if this happens with the rules as they are now and Matt stays still they will have to go back to a standing posistion where kicks and punches can be brought into play

Not saying Gracie has no other skills but I think Matts are better


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Jan 17, 2006)

Hughes will win. He will be too strong for the older Royce. Although... I may just be biased, I have never been a fan of Royce Gracie. :mp5:


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 17, 2006)

Royce Gracie rocks *** and you know it!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Jan 17, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> Royce Gracie rocks *** and you know it!


 
LOL...That comment may be taken the wrong way. Mr. Gracie may not like that being said of him. However, if you mean that Royce is great, then I disagree. Personally, I think his brother Rickson is the best Gracie fighter.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 18, 2006)

JMD said:
			
		

> Hughes will win. He will be too strong for the older Royce. Although... I may just be biased, I have never been a fan of Royce Gracie. :mp5:



When was the last time Royce Gracie was in a NHB fight where his opponent wasn't way stronger than him.  I think that argument has little merit.  The age argument may have some validity, though.

I guess what I'm saying is that it's possible Gracie could lose, but it won't be because Hughes is too strong.


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 18, 2006)

what are the ages of the fighters? too lazy to look on sherdog.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 18, 2006)

Hughes is 32, probably at the prime of his career, and Gracie is now 39!  Gotta be near the end of his NHB fighting career by now.

My prediction is draw.  No way Gracie will be submitted or knocked out and the fight is short enough that Gracie may not have time to catch Hughes slipping.  Draw.


----------



## Marginal (Jan 18, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Normal UFC rules. Why do you think Matt has the advantage?


Mainly his age, his nutso (in a good way for the octagon) mindset, and ring experience. (Not saying Royce doesn't, but the exp has is fresher, and more frequent.)


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 18, 2006)

And relevant, Royce has never fought under these rules, and when he fought in that ring no one knew how to use it.

Still, Royce is not a person to ever underestimate.  This is a guy that beat Ken Shamrock in his prime, Dan Severn in His, Kimo, Remco Pardeau, and a bunch of other much larger, much stronger guys. Royce is a WW, and he's beaten really big, really good heavyweights, very few others can make that claim.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 19, 2006)

It'll definitely be interesting, no matter which way it goes.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2006)

I just wrote out this HUGE pro/com deal and lost communication with the internet so I lost all of it. Basically, Hughes can win if he belly rides a victory.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 21, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> I'd think that Matt has the better chance of winning as he may be better rounded in other arts.
> Gracie would lock into the mount and do nothing till his opponnt did something stupid
> if this happens with the rules as they are now and Matt stays still they will have to go back to a standing posistion where kicks and punches can be brought into play
> 
> Not saying Gracie has no other skills but I think Matts are better


 
True and I agree. However, Royce has been training extensively in boxing, to the extent, IIRC, that he could probably compete at some level in the sport successfully. It depends upon, IMO, how quickly it goes to ground. If Royce Gracie gets a quick takedown, than he'll probably win. Otherwise, the match will most likely go to Matt.

Regardless of whether he wins or loses, Royce Gracie is an expert martial artist with a track record that exceeds most of the household names of the martial arts.


----------



## rutherford (Jan 21, 2006)

Any chance we could get these threads merged?

I agree it's big news but . . . GO ROYCE!!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 24, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Any chance we could get these threads merged?
> 
> I agree it's big news but . . . GO ROYCE!!


 That's what I was thinking.


----------



## ace (Jan 25, 2006)

Royce by Armlock


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2006)

> Royce by Armlock


its very likely. Hughes has lost to Dennis Hallman twice, armbar and triangle I believe, both times equal less than 40 seconds combined! he also lost to BJ Penn by Mata Leao and neither guy is half the Jiu jitsu specialist Gracie is. Gracie trains modern mixed martial arts. a lot of people have got this preconceived notion that he is stuck in the past. C'mon guys....when have the GRacies been stuck in the past? they have always been lightyears ahead of anyone else.


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> its very likely. Hughes has lost to Dennis Hallman twice, armbar and triangle I believe, both times equal less than 40 seconds combined! he also lost to BJ Penn by Mata Leao and neither guy is half the Jiu jitsu specialist Gracie is. Gracie trains modern mixed martial arts. a lot of people have got this preconceived notion that he is stuck in the past. C'mon guys....when have the GRacies been stuck in the past? they have always been lightyears ahead of anyone else.


 
Guillotine Choke & Armbar To (Superman) Dennis Halman

Matt is a tough fighter & no easy task but I just
feel Royce is going to shock a lot of people.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 4, 2006)

ace said:
			
		

> Guillotine Choke & Armbar To (Superman) Dennis Halman
> 
> Matt is a tough fighter & no easy task but I just
> feel Royce is going to shock a lot of people.


 I'm rooting for him, I hope you're right.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm rooting for Royce. He's a fun dude, and was an outstanding MMA fighter before there was MMA. I remember bumping into him at a staged cage fight put on by Kazja at the Irvine Bren Events center about a year before the 1st UFC. He very quaintly said, "I don't know why my brother (Rorion) sends me to these things...they are so silly". A year later he's in a cage at UFC 1 with the bright lights and anouncer we were making fun of.

Before, well, probably ANY of you had even HEARD of jits or MMA, Royce was taking all comers at the Torrance Academy for the Gracie Challenge (Rickson had left to start his own gig and Royler returned to Rio for a spell). They included some big, strong nasties right out of the brig with something to prove for 100K; local and national martial arts notables; and Pan-Am & Olympic freestyle & Greco-Roman champs only a year or so out of their victories.  Even if Royce loses, he wins for getting out there after having done it before it was done.  All y'all can knock him if you like, but if it weren't for his presence in the Gracie Challenge matches and the 1st couple UFC's, we wouldn't even be having this conversation.

And he's done it all with a sense of humor around not being able to pronounce "buffalo" or "bullets" without that dorky Brazilian accent (tank you for dat geeft, my fren').

Regards,

Dave


----------

